
WaveDrom Editor – Digital timing diagram rendering engine - lorenz_li
https://wavedrom.com/editor.html
======
sitkack
Can someone please write DeepTiming (OCR) that turns timing diagrams back into
code?

------
lkesteloot
I've used this a bunch! I found it invaluable to helping me think through the
timing of FPGA components. The best part is you can embed it in your own web
page: [https://lkesteloot.github.io/alice/alice4/fpga-
rasterizer.ht...](https://lkesteloot.github.io/alice/alice4/fpga-
rasterizer.html)

------
baq
plantuml does something similar using a syntax that you can actually write by
hand:

[http://plantuml.com/timing-diagram](http://plantuml.com/timing-diagram)

------
notthetup
This is sweet! I wish the tutorial was on the same page as the editor.

~~~
drom
The tutorial is nearby
[https://wavedrom.com/tutorial.html](https://wavedrom.com/tutorial.html)

------
phendrenad2
I’m surprised by how pleasing the graphs are to the eye. A lot nicer than the
green-on-black graphs I’ve gotten used to.

------
madengr
It'd be cool if it could export PWL text file for import into spice.

